# Cree XP-G R5 vs. Cree WC R2



## darmawaa (Feb 28, 2010)

What is the difference of tint, lumens, efficiency between those LED?


----------



## CampingLED (Feb 28, 2010)

This data sheet should answer all your questions.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 1, 2010)

The data sheet tells you what you want to know. Actually, The last two characters you had, R5 and R2 already tell you the efficiency (as explained in the above posted datasheet).

The XP-G has a larger emitting area, which gives it the higher efficiency, but also means a larger hotspot with a reflector and probably optics.


----------



## yellow (Mar 1, 2010)

> Cree XP-G R5 vs. Cree WC R2


not enough data!

but it will most certainly be a _XP-G_ in _bin_ R5 (brightest) and the most "actual" _tint_, 
(which is T1 ("cold" = more on the blue side and a tendancy into green)).
((at least most everywhere, where the XP-G is sold and where they really type the whole order-#, it was T1.))

WC R2 is - again most certainly - a _Cree XR-E_, in its most powerful _bin_, in the most sought after _white_ _tint_ 


difference ist about 1/3 more output with the XP-G, which also makes a slightly wider beam
(has larger emitter pad)


----------



## saabluster (Mar 1, 2010)

yellow said:


> WC R2 is - again most certainly - a _Cree XR-E_, in its most powerful _bin_, in the most sought after _white_ _tint_


Not enough info to say that it is certainly an XR-E. Could just as well be an XP-E in which case it would be the next to highest flux bin.


----------



## itsmejaytee (Mar 11, 2010)

which of the two would have a longer throw?


----------



## saabluster (Mar 12, 2010)

itsmejaytee said:


> which of the two would have a longer throw?


Which two? What light? What drive levels?


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 12, 2010)

The one with the highest intensity per mm2 @ the same drive current of course.


----------



## itsmejaytee (Mar 12, 2010)

Heh.. i figured but just thought id make sure. Because you guys mention that it has a slighter wider spill, so i thought maybe it might not throw very far because of that.


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 13, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> The one with the highest intensity per mm2 @ the same drive current of course.



not always. wider dispersion angle means more light is caught by the reflector, which translates directly into more throw.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> not always. wider dispersion angle means more light is caught by the reflector, which translates directly into more throw.



Not really , with some yes with others no ...

You cant make such a generalization ...

Its very much dependent on the relationship between the LED and reflector . 

If you were to design a XP-G specific focusing reflector , then possibly yes , but with current options , esp with smaller lights , where adjusting focus for best throw is not possible , XR-E rules supreme ... 

mA for mA XP-G rules the roost , but output does not = throw ...


----------



## Roood (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have an ITP SA1 Eluma, I was told there are two versions? The R2 and R5?

Id like to know if someone could tell me please... How I can tell if my light is using the Cree R2 or R5?

TIA! 

- Rod


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 28, 2011)

If it looks like this (notice three dark spots):












Than it's XP-E R2. Bigger chip:





Means you have XP-G R5 version.

Pictures taken from this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270419-Commonly-Used-LED-Emitter-Index


----------



## Roood (Apr 29, 2011)

Aaahhhh! Thanks Phantom! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nos (Apr 29, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Roood (Apr 30, 2011)

darn, looks like i got the r2. sigh. is it that much of a difference if it were r5?


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 30, 2011)

R5 is noticeably brighter but throws less.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 30, 2011)

XP-G has a greater output but XR-E will throw further because it is brighter as measured by surface brightness.

As you can see it's hard to get a consistent answer to a question like this because for one thing it can even depend on what you mean by "brighter"...lumen or lux?


----------



## Roood (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys.

@phantom23: does this mean i have more range (which i prefer) in the r2 compared to an r5?

@gcbryan:i was thinking lumens but since you mentioned it what about lux?  ive always had a problem differentiating lux vs lumens. ive read it many times and im embarassed to say i still dont understand. well what i understand that lumens is range and lux is area of illuminance. or am i wrong? hehehe. *blushing


----------

